# This site makes me feel so down sometimes..



## GypsyDancer

I generally love coming on here but sometimes i just feel it makes me feel 10 x worse about myself

Loads of people seem to be parts of little cliques and groups and have made freinds ect its just like school again
Didnt help that i just went in baby club and read the thread about who people would like to meet off here..of course no one mentioned me, i didnt really expect anyone too but its still horrible seeing loads of people who post on the same threads as you always mentioned..i just feel so shitty now..

I dont really have any friends in real life..the odd few acquaintances i see once in a month if that and i cant even make friends on an interent site :cry:
I try but im just rubbish at making friends :sad1:

Sorry for the moan im just so lonely and want to curl up in a ball and cry to myself :sad1:

Thanks for listening anyway x


----------



## ILoveShoes

I just wanted to say, don't worry about that thread in BC. I've been a member for over a year, and have loads more posts than you... And nobody mentioned me either! Ha ha.
Try not to let it bother you.
*hugs*
xx


----------



## MrsEngland

=( Don't be sad, i'm sure you can make friends on here everyones lovely =) You can PM me anytime if you wanna chat or anything =)


----------



## GypsyDancer

ILoveShoes said:


> I just wanted to say, don't worry about that thread in BC. I've been a member for over a year, and have loads more posts than you... And nobody mentioned me either! Ha ha.
> Try not to let it bother you.
> *hugs*
> xx

aw i know im silly:blush:
just some people seem to attract alot of people and attention naturally
and im just not one of them..makes me sad
thanks x


----------



## _laura

Don't worry hun :hugs: I've made a few friends on here. But feel free to add me on facebook if you want to chat :flower: I don't bite btw :haha:


----------



## rockys-mumma

I know where your coming from, I hardly start threads because I feel no-one actually writes back but if someone more 'popular' wrote it, there would be lots of responses lol. I guess its because i'm not overly chatty, it don't really bother me anymore I just use this site to fufill my nosyness about my LOs development etc lol. I totally wouldn't mind making some closer friends on here, PM me for facebook if you want :) x


----------



## GypsyDancer

thanks :) added x


----------



## LoisP

What thread is this in BC? I'm intrigued. I bet no-ones mentioned me either :haha:
Always here for a chat hun :flow: :)


----------



## Hotbump

i feel the same way hun. Hey we can be best buds! My name is cindy whats your name? You can pm if you want to chat.


----------



## GypsyDancer

Im Tamsin :blush:
nice to meetyou all

i would put a link up for my facebook if anybody wanted to add me but i dont know how to lol!


----------



## MrsEngland

LoisP said:


> *What thread is this in BC? I'm intrigued. I bet no-ones mentioned me either* :haha:
> Always here for a chat hun :flow: :)


Ditto


----------



## LoisP

MrsEngland said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> *What thread is this in BC? I'm intrigued. I bet no-ones mentioned me either* :haha:
> Always here for a chat hun :flow: :)
> 
> 
> DittoClick to expand...

I found it!! What a *STUPID* thread, no-one even said ME
:rofl: Half expected though 
xxx


----------



## GypsyDancer

LoisP said:


> What thread is this in BC? I'm intrigued. I bet no-ones mentioned me either :haha:
> Always here for a chat hun :flow: :)

Its just a thread about who people would like to meet in real life on bnb
i know its not meant to be offensive and was just abit of fun but things like that are always going to make someone feel abit left out especially when your already feeling low :blush:
i feel slly about it now x


----------



## GypsyDancer

LoisP said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> *What thread is this in BC? I'm intrigued. I bet no-ones mentioned me either* :haha:
> Always here for a chat hun :flow: :)
> 
> 
> DittoClick to expand...
> 
> I found it!! What a *STUPID* thread, no-one even said ME
> :rofl: Half expected though
> xxxClick to expand...

lol


----------



## LoisP

GypsyDancer said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> What thread is this in BC? I'm intrigued. I bet no-ones mentioned me either :haha:
> Always here for a chat hun :flow: :)
> 
> Its just a thread about who people would like to meet in real life on bnb
> i know its not meant to be offensive and was just abit of fun but things like that are always going to make someone feel abit left out especially when your already feeling low :blush:
> i feel slly about it now xClick to expand...

Don't feel silly, it's totally understandable, especially if your having a sh*t time with friends in "the real world" 
And I do agree, if your feeling low, you gonna feel even more left out with something like that.
:flow:


----------



## Hotbump

GypsyDancer said:


> Im Tamsin :blush:
> nice to meetyou all
> 
> i would put a link up for my facebook if anybody wanted to add me but i dont know how to lol!

hi tamsin (best bud) lol. i dont have facebook. :( i post from my phone so cant post pictures but hopefully ima get one this month. :dance:


----------



## GypsyDancer

rockys-mumma said:


> I know where your coming from, I hardly start threads because I feel no-one actually writes back but if someone more 'popular' wrote it, there would be lots of responses lol. I guess its because i'm not overly chatty, it don't really bother me anymore I just use this site to fufill my nosyness about my LOs development etc lol. I totally wouldn't mind making some closer friends on here, PM me for facebook if you want :) x

yeah i completely get that!
half the time i write a thread out..and then get to the end..read thnrough it and delete it because i feel like it probably wont get many responses and then i'll feel silly haha but just like you said..if someone else wrote it..itd be different..
i dont know how to post a link for my facebook..haha


----------



## Hotbump

ment to say i might get a computer this month.


----------



## stephx

I feel exactly the same :( iv been on here for years but I don't really have any friends lol

I do remember you posting abit in 3rd tri and I thought u were always quite popular?? X


----------



## Natasha2605

I think it's just that some people have come through the tri's posting with each other and stuff like that so they form their own little groups without meaning to. I didn't chat to many people until I joined the baby club weight loss group, now I love chatting with the girls! If anyone wants my FB pm me, love chatting to people xx


----------



## GypsyDancer

Hotbump said:


> GypsyDancer said:
> 
> 
> Im Tamsin :blush:
> nice to meetyou all
> 
> i would put a link up for my facebook if anybody wanted to add me but i dont know how to lol!
> 
> hi tamsin (best bud) lol. i dont have facebook. :( i post from my phone so cant post pictures but hopefully ima get one this month. :dance:Click to expand...

haha:winkwink:
oh you should. ive only just reactivated my facebook as i didnt use it for ages but started to feel like i was hiding away..i just like looking what everyones upto in life :blush:


----------



## GypsyDancer

stephx said:


> I feel exactly the same :( iv been on here for years but I don't really have any friends lol
> 
> I do remember you posting abit in 3rd tri and I thought u were always quite popular?? X

NO WAY i wasnt LOL
i remember you posting and thought youu were popular!
:rofl:


----------



## vinteenage

Natasha2605 said:


> I think it's just that some people have come through the tri's posting with each other and stuff like that so they form their own little groups without meaning to. I didn't chat to many people until I joined the baby club weight loss group, now I love chatting with the girls! If anyone wants my FB pm me, love chatting to people xx

Yup, this. I've spoke to Shannon (x__amour) through the majority of our pregnancies, had babies a day apart, we text, etc. Lois and Laura and Kat I spoke/speak to pretty regularly as well...


----------



## GypsyDancer

oh dont get me wrong theres lots of people i moved through trimesters with and then onto here..i just never really seemed to befriend any of them :shrug:


----------



## Hotbump

lets make our own group... Teen mums to the cutest babies group! Lol.


----------



## divershona

Hotbump said:


> lets make our own group... Teen mums to the cutest babies group! Lol.

brilliant idea, but i think we all have cute babies hehe


----------



## stephx

GypsyDancer said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same :( iv been on here for years but I don't really have any friends lol
> 
> I do remember you posting abit in 3rd tri and I thought u were always quite popular?? X
> 
> NO WAY i wasnt LOL
> i remember you posting and thought youu were popular!
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: noo I really wasn't!! X


----------



## Hotbump

how about team teen mommy group. Or teen yummy mommy group, we can be known as the tym girls.lol.


----------



## stephx

Hotbump said:


> how about team teen mommy group. Or teen yummy mommy group, we can be known as the tym girls.lol.

Sounds like a plan :thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

My kids arent babies anymore. but I can relate, somedays I am in a group related thread, and no one replies. it makes me sad, but those who have been here longer, get to talk back and forth and they just skim over mine. I had to move ot other threads. I am always here to talk if you like!!! (just pm me)


----------



## x__amour

Aw, hon! Hugs! :hugs:
Don't even worry about that thread love! Plenty of us would love to be your friend! I'm Shannon, btw. I really like BnB though, everyone here is so nice and lovely and I've made great friends. Daphne (vinteenage) and Kayla (Nov2010momma) are like my best friends and I text them quite a bit and Cinci (CSweets) is my bump buddy and I talked to them throughout our pregnancies and they all had their babies around the same time as me so we relate a lot. Try finding people who have close to the same age baby as yours and add people on Facebook and talk to them. Don't worry about being "popular", if you have the right set of friends BnB can be great! Don't feel sad though, you seem like such a sweet girl! You have plenty of friends, so don't worry! Feel free to add me on Facebook or PM me any time!
:friends:


----------



## Youngling

I know what u mean hun, i feel the same. Hugs
xx


----------



## aob1013

Get yourself out there a bit, start posting in lots of area's of the forum and you will soon meet people. Get out of your comfort zone a bit. I post all over the forum, baby club, the tris, WTT, TTC, literally everywhere, just leaving positives vibes if i can't give advice.


----------



## MrsEngland

See loads of people replied to your thread =)) if you tell me what to look up will add you on facebook =)


----------



## BunnyFace

GypsyDancer said:


> Im Tamsin :blush:
> nice to meetyou all
> 
> i would put a link up for my facebook if anybody wanted to add me but i dont know how to lol!

Im Gee :)
I love love love your name!!
:hugs:x


----------



## Burchy314

Hey Tamsin i'm Tina! I talk to everyone on here when it is in Threads and I have befriended a few, but I wish I had more. I only text 2 people, but there ar girls on here I actually know by name and get into conversations. I would be happy to talk to you on facebook and here anytime! I would text you but I am in the US so it costs more money. My facebook url is in my signature :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Dont worry, i didnt get mentioned either and i was ADDICTED to this site when i was in my 3rd tri lol (thats whn i signed up). So dont feel bad or anything. :) We can all make our own clique :p


----------



## brandonsgirl

Burchy314 said:


> Hey Tamsin i'm Tina! I talk to everyone on here when it is in Threads and I have befriended a few, but I wish I had more. I only text 2 people, but there ar girls on here I actually know by name and get into conversations. I would be happy to talk to you on facebook and here anytime! I would text you but I am in the US so it costs more money. My facebook url is in my signature :)

heyyy im in the US too.. ive heard of maryland but have no idea where it is lol. Im british tho so only lived out here like 3 years


----------



## Burchy314

brandonsgirl said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tamsin i'm Tina! I talk to everyone on here when it is in Threads and I have befriended a few, but I wish I had more. I only text 2 people, but there ar girls on here I actually know by name and get into conversations. I would be happy to talk to you on facebook and here anytime! I would text you but I am in the US so it costs more money. My facebook url is in my signature :)
> 
> heyyy im in the US too.. ive heard of maryland but have no idea where it is lol. Im british tho so only lived out here like 3 yearsClick to expand...

Well then maybe we should text haha :)

It is on the east coast so basically the complete opposite side of the US then California.


----------



## GypsyDancer

well girls im overwhelmed by the response and i feel so silly now..id love to add you all on fb so i'll get on it..i never meant the thread in a popular contest way..i dont care about being "popular" i just want friendss that have the same in common..babies! :)
erm if you type Tamsin Wilson..i'll set my avatar to the same picture as my fb..
x


----------



## brandonsgirl

i will search for you hun.. 

burchy314... me and OH are actually interested about the east coast lol.. We should chat about it.. We hate it over here is Cali..


----------



## Burchy314

brandonsgirl said:


> burchy314... me and OH are actually interested about the east coast lol.. We should chat about it.. We hate it over here is Cali..

Yeah we sould! Just PM me and/or add me on facebook. Facebook would probably be better because I get the notifications on my phone so I can reply to it whenever, but BnB is just whenever I get a chance to get on.

URL is in the signature :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Ok added :)


----------



## bbyno1

I feel bad for making the thread now..I actually thought it'd make people feel good about themselfs and be a bit of fun :S
But i answer to every thread i can relate too no matter who posts it x


----------



## lily123

bbyno1 said:


> *I feel bad for making the thread now..I actually thought it'd make people feel good about themselfs and be a bit of fun :S*
> But i answer to every thread i can relate too no matter who posts it x

There's no need to feel bad babe :hugs: It's a really good thread idea!
P.s. I'm so sorry for your loss ellie :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bbyno1

lily123 said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> *I feel bad for making the thread now..I actually thought it'd make people feel good about themselfs and be a bit of fun :S*
> But i answer to every thread i can relate too no matter who posts it x
> 
> There's no need to feel bad babe :hugs: It's a really good thread idea!
> P.s. I'm so sorry for your loss ellie :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks alot:hugs:xx


----------



## annawrigley

Aww hun dont feel bad. If you add lots of people on FB (like you already seem to be doing! :D) thats a good way to get to know people. I have a lot of BnB girls on FB and even if i dont talk to them on chat, cos i hardly ever bother to go on chat, i comment on their stuff and they comment on mine and we get talking through that and it just kinda makes you feel closer to people? Chin up :D x


----------



## GypsyDancer

bbyno1 said:


> I feel bad for making the thread now..I actually thought it'd make people feel good about themselfs and be a bit of fun :S
> But i answer to every thread i can relate too no matter who posts it x

oh i dont want you to feel bad about the thread it wasnt like it was a nasty thread or anything i was just feeling very sensitive and lonely and it just kinda brought to light the fact that i havent really made any friends on here really..id already felt this way before i saw that thread so dont feel bad..x

i feel bad now! hahaha


----------



## bbyno1

Im always on and don't get noticed so im in the same boat lol.
I give most of my spare time to BNB aswell :haha:x


----------



## LoisP

bbyno1 said:


> Im always on and don't get noticed so im in the same boat lol.
> I give most of my spare time to BNB aswell :haha:x

Sorry for your loss Ellie I didn't know that happened.. :hugs: hope your ok hun xxx


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> I found it!! What a *STUPID* thread, no-one even said ME
> :rofl: Half expected though
> xxx

I would have put you! But I can't because we've already met my dear :haha:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Honestly, don't worry about that thread. I have made friends with a few girls off here, who posted and I still didn't get mentioned :rofl:


----------



## samface182

rubixcyoob. said:


> Honestly, don't worry about that thread. I have made friends with a few girls off here, who posted and I still didn't get mentioned :rofl:

i mentioned you :winkwink:

i feel like a bit of an outsider too sometimes :(


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Awww :hugs: you're not an outside hun!

I checked last night sorry! x


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> I found it!! What a *STUPID* thread, no-one even said ME
> :rofl: Half expected though
> xxx
> 
> I would have put you! But I can't because we've already met my dear :haha:Click to expand...

Aww lol. Well someone who you'd want to meet... AGAIN :haha: :)


----------



## Lauraxamy

Aw Hun, sometimes I feel the same but I admit I'm not the most out going person so often can be a bit out of the loop! You can always PM me :hugs: There is lots of lovely people on here who I know would deff talk to you :hugs: xx


----------



## KiansMummy

No one mentioned me either :( lol.. I feel like an outsider also, dont worry about it hun xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Oh I never get mentioned of those threads and when I changed me username no one wondered where I had gone so obviously wasn't missed :rofl:
Once you have a few people on facebook you will probably find a lot of other girls you know who are mutual friends :D


----------



## babyblog

Sorry that you are feeling down ;( I don't mean to be rude but i really wouldn't worry about not making friends on here.It's only an internet site, not like living in the real world-although i understand what you mean about people being clique you'll probably find they are on here alot and get to know each other that way. People use this site for different reasons i guess-people like me will use it to gain advice or opinions but not to try and make friends, and others are on here all the time and that way form close bonds. If you want that, you prob need to come on more often ;)


----------



## oliviarose

Hi, I know how you are feeling. I am feeling quite down at the mo. I dont really have any friends, my OH works all of the time and I have a 7yr old daughter and 15wk old son.

Daughter is at school all day so its just me and Harrison and I love him dearly and spending everyday with him, but I miss adult company. Sometimes my daughter goes to nans for her tea, so I dont see or spk to anyone from 9am till evening.

I am a naturally shy person too, so do not make friends easily.

Feel free to PM me would be great to have a chat with somebody going through similar things.

My name is Gemma and I am 27 xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

I didn't get mentioned either! I post quite alot, but never really made any close friends on here.
Then I see people with like 100 posts and they have lots of close friends on here :/
:hugs:


----------



## GypsyDancer

rainbows_x said:


> I didn't get mentioned either! I post quite alot, but never really made any close friends on here.
> Then I see people with like 100 posts and they have lots of close friends on here :/
> :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## Burchy314

rainbows_x said:


> I didn't get mentioned either! I post quite alot, but never really made any close friends on here.
> Then I see people with like 100 posts and they have lots of close friends on here :/
> :hugs:

Shannon (x_amour) and I both mentioned you. I know I don't really talk to you, but you just seem like a cool girl who I would get along with.


----------



## Leah_xx

I would love to meet you. 
You seem like a very unique person and i could get along with you.
and our babies are around the same age


----------



## leoniebabey

not read all the replies but i feel the same. there seems to be alot of gruops and if your not part of it then you cant join in
if i post a thread i get like 3 replies but if someone else posted it they would get 100's


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Awh girls, I wouldn't get upset about it :) I've been here for... 2 years?! (bloody hell... :rofl:) and I don't even need to look to know I havent been mentioned. I've got to know a few girls on here and I have met a couple but it's taken me two years :haha: It doesn't matter, the chatty ones who are online more will always get mentioned. I think it's more to do with who is online enough to stand out.

xoxox


----------



## rjb

that thread seems to be just asking for hurt feelings lol
i would love to meet most of you girls, 
all my friends with kids in real life hardly watch them.
it's kinda lonely :(


----------



## rjb

also can someone link me to this thread?
it sounds intriguing to say the least haha


----------



## ~RedLily~

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/468750-name-one-person-more.html


----------



## leoniebabey

its not even just with threads say i'll post a pic in a thread people just like dont even acknowledge ive bothered


----------



## dragon mom

I guess that mentioning someone as a person you would like to meet, is not a confirmation of who we really are!Writing in a forum/blog/website, indicates some of our characteristics but not our whole personality.I am sure you are a lovely person who loves to socialize but your so strong need to be loved, can make you forget being yourself in the future! (I am adding you cause I am like you :) )


----------



## GypsyDancer

leoniebabey said:


> its not even just with threads say i'll post a pic in a thread people just like dont even acknowledge ive bothered

LOL i get that too!


----------



## GypsyDancer

i think the thread was a bad example of mine as its not really just about not being mentioned..its more just the fact that you spend so much time on here..and it becomes a big comfort but then you realise you havent really made any friends or people arent that interesed in you..you just plodding along by yourself then you see all these people who everyoneee wants to talk to..and you thiknk to yourself..why not me?:shrug: lol

But it seems alot of you feel the same so im glad im posted it now as its got it out in the open abit..hopefully we'll all start being abit more sensitive towards eachother..maybe 

:flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

i dont like threads like the 'who would you wanna meet' it makes people feel left out


----------



## Hotbump

hello tamsin how are you today? Hello everyone! :dance:


----------



## bbyno1

Apologies again!
Im everyones friend:haha:Hello anyone thats online:Dx


----------



## Burchy314

leoniebabey said:


> i dont like threads like the 'who would you wanna meet' it makes people feel left out

I would want to meet you :)

EDIT: I would want to meet eveyone :)


----------



## Hotbump

i said hello... :cry:


----------



## rjb

hullo!


----------



## aob1013

To be fair though, most of you guys i never ever see posting about the forums. Maybe that's why people don't know you :shrug:


----------



## lily123

Guysssss i really don't think you should let something like this upset you :hugs:
The more time you spend here and the more you post, the more friends you will make.
Honestly, the thread definitely wasn't intended to hurt anyones feelings.
xxx


----------



## Hotbump

aob1013 said:


> To be fair though, most of you guys i never ever see posting about the forums. Maybe that's why people don't know you :shrug:

yup thats me :haha: but its not that i dont want to its that i post from my phone which can be a pain since it takes ages to download a page. I should really get myself a computer.


----------



## annawrigley

aob1013 said:


> To be fair though, most of you guys i never ever see posting about the forums. Maybe that's why people don't know you :shrug:

I think they mainly just mean within Teen Parenting


----------



## aob1013

annawrigley said:


> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> To be fair though, most of you guys i never ever see posting about the forums. Maybe that's why people don't know you :shrug:
> 
> I think they mainly just mean within Teen ParentingClick to expand...

Sorry i don't get it?!

Dumb moment here :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

aob1013 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> To be fair though, most of you guys i never ever see posting about the forums. Maybe that's why people don't know you :shrug:
> 
> I think they mainly just mean within Teen ParentingClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry i don't get it?!
> 
> Dumb moment here :haha:Click to expand...

I think a lot of people from Teen Parenting only post in Teen Parenting, so I think they meant they feel like they don't have friends in Teen Parenting, not on the whole of the site :D


----------



## aob1013

Ah i get you!


----------



## Neferet

Heyy... I feel like a nobody on here too. Try not to let it bother you. PM me if you wanna chat and add me on facebook if you want. :)


----------



## YoungNImum

aw ino where your coming from, i was the same but after having Eva i started to look in alot more parts of the forum, Iv started to post in this section and have found the girls friendly, but i think if i hadnt posted like i have been the in the past week, an just came on n posted now n again i prob wouldnt get talkin to alot of you.
Dont feel bad about it hun, look at this thread we all in the same boat really, maybe it should be changed to
"the lonely teens" thread haha 
xx


----------



## GypsyDancer

YoungNImum said:


> aw ino where your coming from, i was the same but after having Eva i started to look in alot more parts of the forum, Iv started to post in this section and have found the girls friendly, but i think if i hadnt posted like i have been the in the past week, an just came on n posted now n again i prob wouldnt get talkin to alot of you.
> Dont feel bad about it hun, look at this thread we all in the same boat really, maybe it should be changed to
> "the lonely teens" thread haha
> xx

lol just what i was thinking

the reject teens :cry:

haha


----------



## brandonsgirl

oliviarose said:


> Hi, I know how you are feeling. I am feeling quite down at the mo. I dont really have any friends, my OH works all of the time and I have a 7yr old daughter and 15wk old son.
> 
> Daughter is at school all day so its just me and Harrison and I love him dearly and spending everyday with him, but I miss adult company. Sometimes my daughter goes to nans for her tea, so I dont see or spk to anyone from 9am till evening.
> 
> I am a naturally shy person too, so do not make friends easily.
> 
> Feel free to PM me would be great to have a chat with somebody going through similar things.
> 
> My name is Gemma and I am 27 xxx


LMAO i am EXACTLY like this too. Exept kent is almost a year and i only have one child. But i was reading this and was thinking wow this is my life. Then i get to the bottem and see your name. Mines jemma too just with a j lol. Random


----------



## leoniebabey

aob1013 said:


> To be fair though, most of you guys i never ever see posting about the forums. Maybe that's why people don't know you :shrug:

I tend not to post because usually people just have little chats on the threads in their own little groups and its never very open to outsiders. I post in babyclub and GS but rarely get relpies so never bother too much as i hate making a thread only to realise i have 0 replies


----------



## aob1013

leoniebabey said:


> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> To be fair though, most of you guys i never ever see posting about the forums. Maybe that's why people don't know you :shrug:
> 
> I tend not to post because usually people just have little chats on the threads in their own little groups and its never very open to outsiders. I post in babyclub and GS but rarely get relpies so never bother too much as i hate making a thread only to realise i have 0 repliesClick to expand...

But if you don't keep trying???

I suppose you could say the same about Teen Pregnancy and Parenting.

You have to gety yourself out there if you want things to change. And i don't mean you i mean collective you :flower:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yeah maybe if you all ventured out orbiter more people will get to know you a bit better. Ive been a member since 2008. No one really knows me in teen pregnancy or parenting because I post on there much even though I'm a teen mum. But I post in lots if other parts and have friends. Try getting into other parts if the forum girls we dint bite :) :hugs: x


----------



## babe2ooo

i've been on bnb for 3yrs and i've never met anyone off here or have any friends really, but i still come on, people here alway help, I'll be you friend :hugs:


----------

